# Shy Celestial Pearl Danios



## mgnrygrl (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a six gallon planted Fluval Edge with a few cherry shrimp, so I'm trying to keep the fish in there as small and peaceful as possible. I just added three Celestial Pearl Danios to my nano tank on Saturday. They made it through the weekend and I saw two of them swimming around yesterday (Monday). They are EXTREMELY shy and would hide as soon as they saw any movement in the room. I gave a tiny bit of finely crushed flake food, but they would not come out to eat it. Today, I don't see any of them at all. I poked around a little, but saw no bodies or fish. I'm not sure what's going on with them. Could they just be hiding or are they dead? The water parameters all test fine, so I don't think anyone is dead and decomposing in there (then again, they are very small). Assuming they are alive, is there anything I can do to make them more comfortable so that they come out? Do they maybe need a little more time to settle in? I was hoping to end up with a little school of them, just adding a few at a time until I had 7-10of them. Would that help them feel safer? If not, should I just go with other fish that are a little bolder? I'd really like to see some fish swimming about, so I'd appreciate any suggestions. I'm also concerned about trying to feed them because they aren't interested in the food and I don't want the uneaten food to cause a spike in ammonia.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

mgnrygrl said:


> I have a six gallon planted Fluval Edge with a few cherry shrimp, so I'm trying to keep the fish in there as small and peaceful as possible. I just added three Celestial Pearl Danios to my nano tank on Saturday. They made it through the weekend and I saw two of them swimming around yesterday (Monday). They are EXTREMELY shy and would hide as soon as they saw any movement in the room. I gave a tiny bit of finely crushed flake food, but they would not come out to eat it. Today, I don't see any of them at all. I poked around a little, but saw no bodies or fish. I'm not sure what's going on with them. Could they just be hiding or are they dead? The water parameters all test fine, so I don't think anyone is dead and decomposing in there (then again, they are very small). Assuming they are alive, is there anything I can do to make them more comfortable so that they come out? Do they maybe need a little more time to settle in? I was hoping to end up with a little school of them, just adding a few at a time until I had 7-10of them. Would that help them feel safer? If not, should I just go with other fish that are a little bolder? I'd really like to see some fish swimming about, so I'd appreciate any suggestions. I'm also concerned about trying to feed them because they aren't interested in the food and I don't want the uneaten food to cause a spike in ammonia.


With proper filtration and an established bacterial colony. You shouldn't have to worry about left over flake food. Unless you decide to dump an entire container in there. Give them time, try holding off on feeding for a couple of days. When they're hungry, their instinct is to grab what ever is possible. Since it's only them in there, it shouldn't be a problem. Give em' time.


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 19, 2012)

I grabbed some CPDs and I find that they do very well with dither fish of some kind. I have them paired with a lot of furcata rainbows which are ALL over the tank very active fish. Now my CPDs will run all over the tank as well. Once it's lights on or off though, they will hide a bit but maybe try giving them lots of plant cover like Blyxa or something similar and some dither fish


----------



## mgnrygrl (Oct 27, 2006)

Aquat said:


> With proper filtration and an established bacterial colony. You shouldn't have to worry about left over flake food. Unless you decide to dump an entire container in there. Give them time, try holding off on feeding for a couple of days. When they're hungry, their instinct is to grab what ever is possible. Since it's only them in there, it shouldn't be a problem. Give em' time.


Thanks for the reassurance! I'll give it a week or two and see if they reappear. In the meantime, I'll put in a little flake food now and then. I suppose worst case scenario, the shrimp will eat it.


----------



## mgnrygrl (Oct 27, 2006)

pandamonium said:


> I grabbed some CPDs and I find that they do very well with dither fish of some kind. I have them paired with a lot of furcata rainbows which are ALL over the tank very active fish. Now my CPDs will run all over the tank as well. Once it's lights on or off though, they will hide a bit but maybe try giving them lots of plant cover like Blyxa or something similar and some dither fish


It's funny you mentioned furcatas! I was torn between getting those or CPDs when I was at the LFS last weekend. The CPDs have plenty of cover...it's why I can't find them (I hope). I have a big patch of blyxa and some stem plants I swiped from my sister in the center of the tank which is where most of the light is. The rear corners of the tank are a bit more bare because I've planted crypts since they don't need as much light. I figure they will grow in over time, as will the microsword I am trying to get to carpet the foreground. I've been getting really nice growth of everything I have put in there, even with the stock light fixture. If I don't see the CPDs come out in the next week or so, I may add some furcatas to see if that helps. The guys at the LFS steered me towards the CPDs because they said the furcatas would get too big. I suppose I can always give them away if they outgrow the tank.


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 17, 2012)

I haven't kept these, but hopefully I can say something to help out a bit...

Maybe too much light in the tank? I don't usually suggest this, but maybe a few floaters will darken a corner or two of the tank and they will feel more secure.

Also, give them time to adjust. They may just get bolder when they get used to their new home. My fish were freaked out when I got a brighter light for a tank, but after a week or so they came out and played as they always did.

Good luck with your CPDs, I hope I helped a bit!


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Took ours months to be at home. Never saw them. They are readily visible now though.


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

Check around the floor. I bought 5 of these once and they all eventually jumped out.


----------



## cv3back (Oct 4, 2012)

CPDs like to be kept in groups, 3 might not be enough for them to feel comfortable. 

I often use my tweezers to feed my CPDs by hand, one flake at a time. This will get the little guys used to you and associate you with food. Now mine come right up to the front of the glass whenever I walk by. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine were very shy for months. 4 months in and they are just starting to come out regularly. Still have to watch from a distance.


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

I would suggest getting more galaxy danios. IMO, with only 3 CPD's, they just dont feel comfortable.
Also, I wouldn't recommend P. Furcata as a dither fish for a 6 gallon. They need lots more room and lots of water changes(but what fish doesn't?). And plus, they get twice as big as the CPD's. I'd recommend getting some P. Gertrudae. Stays small, but yet very active, and very nice looking too. Or you could splurge and get some of those new P. "sp. red". Either species recommended would work well with your setup.
good luck!


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

I have some little Danio Erythromicron, which are very similar fish to the CPDs. They are much more confident (but still pretty shy in a group). I have five and a baby Betta female in a ten gallon. After about a week they're brave enough to come up to the front of the tank when I linger to beg for food. I think getting a bigger group is probably essential for them to feel comfortable because they shoal reeeeally tight. Bring home some friends!


----------



## RcScRs (Jan 4, 2010)

When I had CPDs, they were not comfortable until I had a group of 8+. Even then, it took about a month of very controlled and timed photoperiods to get them out in the open.


----------



## barrel (Dec 31, 2011)

Best to have a well-planted tank with good shade and light.

They are omnivores, might be eating your plants. Try froze daphnia.

Would only keep one male and one female in a 6 gallon, or two females and one male. I would not add more in a 6 gallon.

It is best to follow a correct M:F ratio- more females. However, that may be difficult as the males are prettier in appearance. If you have more males than females you're likely to see a female become terrorized, stressed, and dead. As well, weaker males can be killed.

Keep in mind, they have little teeth.
They are not schooling fish.

http://www.celestialpearldanio.com/

Good in-depth article by Tyson R. Roberts

http://www.aquaportail.com/uploads/pdf/celestichthys-margaritatus-microrasbora-rasbora-galaxy.pdf

Easier Read
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/the-celestial-pearl-danio-a-cautionary-tale.htm


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I keep....maybe 15? In a 10 gallon. Heavily planted. I've had the original 5 or 6 for *years* now. As long as I'm not near the tank, they come out and swim all around, do their mating displays, whatever. If I come up and sit down in front of the tank though they all scatter, and it takes them maybe 5 or 10 minutes of me not moving for them to come back out. As far as I can see from my observations, (many hours spent sitting in front of this tank) these ARE schooling fish, although maybe not quite in the traditional sense. These guys *always* hang out together, but rarely swim around together. When not moving a lot they sit clumped in big groups. Then a few start to venture out looking for food, or a couple move out to do their mating displays. They all eat like champions. 

Give them time to settle in to your tank, and I actually probably would get a few more. Try ending up with 5 or 6. I feed them combinations of veggie flakes, frozen foods, and omnivore flakes. Vary it up, and keep them well fed, and you'll be fine. I do have a sneaking suspicion though that as small as they are, they're still the reason my cherry shrimp population in this tank has taken a nose dive from a couple hundred to a mere dozen or two. So watch out for your shrimp. 

I've never had any outright aggression with them, the males will chase each other now and then though when they're feeling feisty. But I've never seen any evidence of actual fin nipping or any other battle wounds. I've had numerous numerous batches of fry come from this tank, so I must be doing something right . The parents *will* eat the babies though if you don't pull them, so if you get to that point, make sure to have a breeding net or something to keep the fry in.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

When i first got my group of 15 they were so shy!

After about 2-3 weeks they started to come out more but if i move quickly in front of the tank they will swim away.

Now when i feed they all come out and are very active of grabbing up the food.


----------



## barrel (Dec 31, 2011)

Gotten 16 fry to adult size in a 5 gallon (planted, only pearl danio) with success minus the small bickers and inability of individual fish to attain a “larger” adult size

Not sure if their getting along has do with the fact they were born and raised together, the small size of the tank, or just getting along

----------------

in a 30 gallon tank (planted, only pearl danio) with different batches(m/f ratios) added to make the one group: 

experienced problems with males(bright colored) and females(lighter colored, grayish) getting along… best conclusion was, as had stated, more females to male is best ratio to follow


in matter of how many to keep in group... Hell , just one will be happy lone


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I have the same 6g Edge tank and too much light would not be the problem! haha. In it I have 6 CPDs and a dozen green neons, The CPDs hang with the neons and makes them bolder.


----------

